# Let’s see your bow set up



## U of M Fan

Let’s see your hunting set up.


----------



## stickbow shooter

This year's bows. But I might sell them. Never know with me lol.


----------



## Double d's

Hoping for a shot on a bird with it this week.


----------



## Sewey

All new setup for me this year, finally replaced my Hoyt Vertex from 10 years ago. Picked up the Hoyt Carbon RX-1, threw on a HHA Tetra sight, QAD drop away rest, beestinger stabilizer, and a tightspot 5 arrow quiver. Can’t wait to draw some blood with this thing.


----------



## Joe Archer

Mathews No Cam. 
Silent Solution Rest. 
XX75, 2213's
Thunderhead 100's
T.R.U Ball Max Pro Release
Something old, something new, something borrowed ... nothing Blue! 








<----<<<


----------



## 454casull

Quest (G5) Primal, Limbdriver Rest, Extreme sight, Center Punch Stab, Twisted "X" strings, GT Velocity 300 shot from the CORRECT side! View media item 107486


----------



## U of M Fan

Joe Archer said:


> Mathews No Cam.
> Silent Solution Rest.
> XX75, 2213's
> Thunderhead 100's
> T.R.U Ball Max Pro Release
> Something old, something new, something borrowed ... nothing Blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <----<<<


It needs some Blue!!! LOL 

Nice rig Joe.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## stickbow shooter

Well, we showed you ours, now show us yours. Lol


----------



## U of M Fan

stickbow shooter said:


> Well, we showed you ours, now show us yours. Lol


I maybe getting a new bow. Without going into details my last one is a gone. So it’s either my Switchback XT or new.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mattawanhunter

Still my 2002 Matthew's Legacy with the original string on it!
Can't find a reason to replace it, especially with the price of the new ones!


----------



## stickbow shooter

Nothing wrong with that bow Matt, but I would get the strings and cables upgraded. They can look good but be crap underneath. All it takes is that string to break and your limbs could crack and bend cams. It's a cheap peace of mind.


----------



## Sewey

I agree with stickbow shooter as well. Not only is it peace of mind, but you’ll regain some FPS you’ve surely lost over time. 

Before I bought my new bow, we checked the draw weight on my old and it was 5-6lbs less than what it was the last time I had it checked, which was many years prior.


----------



## Joe Archer

Actually broke out the bow for awhile to shoot with my oldest son. Happy that it was still bulls-eyes at 40 yards with both field tips and broadheads. Not to happy when my son sent one of his carbons inside my aluminum from 40 though. It was such a perfect Robin Hood that it buried the nock inside my arrow as well. 
<----<<<


----------



## otcarcher

Double d's said:


> View attachment 308802
> Hoping for a shot on a bird with it this week.


Great bow!


----------



## anon09082020

Fun thread, love seeing what everyone is shooting. 

Purchased a new bow at Christmas replacing my bow of 8 years. Hated the new bow so much (turbo cam/shorter ATA length was not for me) I sold it and bought another. So this is the 2nd bow I have tuned and got shooting right in the past 3 months. It's been a headache but I love the new RX-1 Ultra. Flinging Easton FMJ Injextions at 268fps with a total weight of 492 grains. Ready for New Mexico Elk...

Here it is, Hoyt RX-1 Ultra, Hamskea Micro-tune, Spot Hogg Hogg Father, Shadow Stabilizer, and not shown Tight Spot 5. 

The old man below still likes to stand directly in front of me while I shoot no matter how many times I try to get him to my side.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree

Not enough pages here to display all the bows I own. My favorite for deer and bear is my homemade longbow with homemade arrows and homemade single bevel broadheads.


----------



## stickbow shooter

My new addition.


----------



## Bucman

mattawanhunter said:


> Still my 2002 Matthew's Legacy with the original string on it!
> Can't find a reason to replace it, especially with the price of the new ones!
> 
> View attachment 310136


I have one too! Shoots like a dream!!


----------



## otcarcher

stickbow shooter said:


> My new addition.
> View attachment 310440


Nice looking kit. Stalker?


----------



## stickbow shooter

otcarcher said:


> Nice looking kit. Stalker?


It's a Crow Creek Black Feather. One sweet shooting longbow.


----------



## otcarcher

stickbow shooter said:


> It's a Crow Creek Black Feather. One sweet shooting longbow.


Great looking bow. Has that Stalker look to it with the longer handle and shorter window.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Thanks, it does kinda look like one.


----------



## stickbow shooter

I guess the guy retired from making these a few years back do to health reasons.


----------



## TheLionsFan

Xpedition Xcentric.
QAD Ultra HD
Trophy Ridge React sight
G5 Head-Loc quiver loaded with Black Eagle Rampage w/QAD Exodus broadheads


----------



## old graybeard

My now old Hoyt AM32 still shoots as straight as the day I bought it and kills them just as dead. Yes those are also tried and true XX78's.


----------



## Bob Foster




----------



## mattawanhunter

Well, thanks to the advice of my good friends here,I went and got new strings and cables, same rest with new felt.

Hit the bullseye at 30 yds after one adjustment, rage practice head!

Still some fine tuning but for $100.00 this old bow shoots like new with a noticable gain in speed.

Thank you Matthews for the fine product.
The Legacy is 16 years old and just had its first string and cable replacement!


----------



## mattawanhunter

Now she's back in her rightful place on the wall awaiting hunting season!


----------



## retired dundo

thefishyscent said:


> Fun thread, love seeing what everyone is shooting.
> 
> Purchased a new bow at Christmas replacing my bow of 8 years. Hated the new bow so much (turbo cam/shorter ATA length was not for me) I sold it and bought another. So this is the 2nd bow I have tuned and got shooting right in the past 3 months. It's been a headache but I love the new RX-1 Ultra. Flinging Easton FMJ Injextions at 268fps with a total weight of 492 grains. Ready for New Mexico Elk...
> 
> Here it is, Hoyt RX-1 Ultra, Hamskea Micro-tune, Spot Hogg Hogg Father, Shadow Stabilizer, and not shown Tight Spot 5.
> 
> The old man below still likes to stand directly in front of me while I shoot no matter how many times I try to get him to my side.
> 
> View attachment 310421


Like the bow but love the dog


----------



## TheLionsFan

old graybeard said:


> My now old Hoyt AM32 still shoots as straight as the day I bought it and kills them just as dead. Yes those are also tried and true XX78's.
> View attachment 322195


I remember I ALMOST bought an AM32 back in 2008/2009 when it just came out, but bought a Mathews DXT instead. Was a close race though.


----------



## Duck-Hunter

I’ve owned a couple Hoyt and Mathews bows over the years. So far I am really impressed with this off the shelf package and for the price. Went to Cabela’s Friday afternoon and picked up one for myself and one for the ol lady. Not long after getting home and a couple adjustments it was dialed in.


----------



## Guy63

Darton USA Scout 
Mathews Ultramax
Hoyt Vectrix 
Mathews Outback current


----------



## Guy63

The bow race in the late 90’s and early 2000’s was awesome. Now it seams like the same old same old.


----------



## Pier Pressure

Hoyt Defiant 34
Trophy Taker XFC rest
Axcel Armortec HD sight
Bee Stinger Extreme 10/8 combo
Easton Hexx 330 arrows w/50 grain brass inserts
Probably gonna shoot 125 grain Magnus Serrazors


----------



## dewy6068

Mathews Halon 6
Gold tip Arrows
G5 T3’s w/Dead Meats as backup
IQ bow site
QAD Ultrarest HD
Close Grip Bow Handle
Bee Stinger Stabilizers
Matthews 6 arrow quiver


----------



## MichMatt

I am still shooting a PSE Carroll Intruder. Bought it back in 90 or 91. Just changed over to carbon arrows this year from aluminum arrows. Bow still kills deer and hits the target. 

I have had the string replaced several times but not the cables. Stickbow indicated this would be a good preventative measure that I think I will consider following up on. What gains should I expect with new cables?


----------



## Joe Archer

MichMatt said:


> I am still shooting a PSE Carroll Intruder. Bought it back in 90 or 91. Just changed over to carbon arrows this year from aluminum arrows. Bow still kills deer and hits the target.
> 
> I have had the string replaced several times but not the cables. Stickbow indicated this would be a good preventative measure that I think I will consider following up on. What gains should I expect with new cables?


Other than peace of mind - not much mechanical gain.
<----<<<


----------



## tstu2

he 


thefishyscent said:


> Fun thread, love seeing what everyone is shooting.
> 
> Purchased a new bow at Christmas replacing my bow of 8 years. Hated the new bow so much (turbo cam/shorter ATA length was not for me) I sold it and bought another. So this is the 2nd bow I have tuned and got shooting right in the past 3 months. It's been a headache but I love the new RX-1 Ultra. Flinging Easton FMJ Injextions at 268fps with a total weight of 492 grains. Ready for New Mexico Elk...
> 
> Here it is, Hoyt RX-1 Ultra, Hamskea Micro-tune, Spot Hogg Hogg Father, Shadow Stabilizer, and not shown Tight Spot 5.
> 
> The old man below still likes to stand directly in front of me while I shoot no matter how many times I try to get him to my side.
> 
> View attachment 310421


looks pissed that you have a bow and not a shotgun!


----------



## tstu2

Just upgraded from a Hoyt Rambo (circa 1983?) to a new Bowtech BT-Mag X. I finally have a bow that has a long enough draw length (34"). Boy, things have change in 30+ years.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Pier Pressure said:


> View attachment 324894
> 
> Hoyt Defiant 34
> Trophy Taker XFC rest
> Axcel Armortec HD sight
> Bee Stinger Extreme 10/8 combo
> Easton Hexx 330 arrows w/50 grain brass inserts
> Probably gonna shoot 125 grain Magnus Serrazors


Sharp bow. Really like the color.


----------



## matt76cmich1

Bear Agenda 7. Trying out the EZV sight this year.























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Archer

matt76cmich1 said:


> Bear Agenda 7. Trying out the EZV sight this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Interesting sight concept. How has it performed for you so far?
<----<<<


----------



## 454casull

MichMatt said:


> I am still shooting a PSE Carroll Intruder. Bought it back in 90 or 91. Just changed over to carbon arrows this year from aluminum arrows. Bow still kills deer and hits the target.
> 
> I have had the string replaced several times but not the cables. Stickbow indicated this would be a good preventative measure that I think I will consider following up on. What gains should I expect with new cables?


You should always replace in sets, unless you nick the "New" string when installing. The cables control your brace height, ATA, draw weight as well as cam position and sync. The string plays a part in this as well but the cables are not just going along for the ride. As cables stretch draw weight drops, let-off and draw length are impacted. Shooting a bow with cams out of sync can be louder, less forgiving and not as accurate as you could be.


----------



## Trailsendtshirtco




----------



## Limbender

Hoyt Cabon Spyder 34
Spot Hogg Fast Eddie XL
Ripcord Code Red 
Carbon Express Maxima


----------



## mbrewer

MichMatt said:


> I am still shooting a PSE Carroll Intruder. Bought it back in 90 or 91. Just changed over to carbon arrows this year from aluminum arrows. Bow still kills deer and hits the target.
> 
> I have had the string replaced several times but not the cables. Stickbow indicated this would be a good preventative measure that I think I will consider following up on. What gains should I expect with new cables?


Had the same bow, shot it for years.


----------



## Lumberman

New Halon 32
QAD ultra rest
Spot Hogg hunter sight.
Matthews quicker.
All black. 

FMJ arrows will use this primarily for elk

So far I really like it.


----------



## ScipioCreekAssasin

Figure I will jump in and share here as I am getting pumped for the season and am bored at work. Picked this sweet shooter up a few weeks ago and have her dialed in out to 60 yards. Much more accurate when compared to my Bowtech POS. Cannot say enough good things about this little bow. Will be in my stable for years to come.

Mathews Triax
IQ Bow site
Apache Drop Away Rest
Fuse Quiver
Easton Carbon Injexion(Micro) 330 Arrows
Rage Hypodermic Deep 6 Broadheads


----------



## mihunter06

Elite ritual in kuiu vias
Sword jury 3 pin
Elite stab 
Elite quiver
















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill killa

This is my olde but a goodie to me. It’s a 2008 Hoyt katera with a spot hogg hunter sight. Quad ultra rest and b stinger stabilizer. With winners choice strings added last year. Shooting carbon express maxima 350 with rage chisel point broad heads.


----------



## Skibum

2006 Mathews Switchback XT
HHA single pin
Torqueless grip

Currently on my third set of cables. I picked up a Tight Spot quiver this year which I really like.


----------

